# hunting shanty meals



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

as i hunt from an hour before daylight until past shooting light,even on thanksgiving,,,,was wondering if any of you have fav. easy meals....
sometimes will take a grankid with me....
i impressed one kid with putting sprite and a small chocolate bar in a vienna sausage can and heating on a one burner propane that i was using for heat..
he said it was best hot chocolate ever....

i usually eat the bumble bee tuna and ham cracker thingy's.
trail mix.
fruit.
90 grain bars.

my son takes a can of spaghetti and meat balls but never gets them heated...
i have got tired of vienna sausage and crackers....


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow y'all eat like kings. About all I carry is a ziplock with almonds and water. Once in awhile peanut butter crackers. It sure makes you appreciate a hot meal when you get home at night.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

You can't go wrong with carrying around some tasty jerky.
It's light. It won't spoil. Good protein source. You can choose
spicy or something like teriyaki jerky for change of pace.
You can even get salmon or duck jerky. Take along a good hunk 
of rye bread or those veggie crackers and you'll not go hungry.
Plus, you avoid that mushy food and fewer toilet events.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm glad you posted this I'll defiantly change things up this year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got a little 7 cup percolator at the second hand store. I carry it in the back pack with the little Colman back pack stove. That thing is the cat's meow to heat up soup, chilly, bean soup, and other stuff in the deer blind. I also have a little 8 inch back pack fry pan with folding handle. I cook hamburg in it make eggs cook bacon but usually consider that to smelly for the deer blind That back pack is also the cats meow as I carry extra socks, extra gloves, extra bottles of water and tea bags, cans of soup and bags of bean soup and chilly, extra fuel for the stove that coffee pot. It fits right in most of my blinds and hangs on the wall above the window but can be set out side if need be.
Used to carry a couple of tins of mustard sardines and crackers when trout fishing.
There are a lot of variety in those rice packets things too just add a little water and heat up. 

If I want to go lite I will make a couple sandwiches and put them in sealable sandwich bags then put them in a big cargo pocket in my bibs. I like ham and hard fried eggs
.
 Al


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

When I head out to hunt, I take a thermos of coffee, a bottle of water or two, and a pouch of beechnut.
I typically only eat once a day anyway, so missing a meal doesn't bother me, but I think I might start keeping some beef jerky with my hunting gear, maybe a small baggie of crackers.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

'Bout a 3 lb hunk of corned venison I'm good for the long haul!A bottle of water helps too!

Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we don't stand hunt much , so we go back to the house to eat 

but lots of easy to eat stuff , apples , jerky , chocolate milk 

a quart of chocolate milk was my go to travel meal , just drink the quart and your not hungry for a good while 

if you have hot water , our boy scouts are likeing the mountain house meals from walmart you add 2 cups boiling water zip them up let them set 10 minutes then eat all you need is a way to heat 2 cups water and a fork or spoon

they are not half bad a packet says it feeds two , most feel they feed 1


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I like dry roasted peanuts. Lot of tasty ideas above.


----------



## Eagle-eye (Sep 16, 2014)

I dont like anything with meat in it. It might be just superstition but I feel like they can smell it and it spooks them off.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I bring a couple slices of bead in a sandwich bag, a can of sardines, a bottle of pop, and left over Halloween candy. 

A similar question is what do you eat in the ice fishing house. I have a stove/heater with a flat top. I bring a small sauce pan and a frozen serving of roast beef or roast pork. Put enough water in the sauce pan to cover the frozen meat in a ziplock bag and heat on the stove. A can of veges can also be heated on the stove. Make hot water for instant coffee or hot chocolate.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Carrying sandwiches can be messy. Carry the makings dry and separate. Put packets of mustard catsup and relish in a TP tube and seal the ends with tin foil or cling wrap held with rubber bands. You can also do the same with packets of Jam.

The big thing is keep the little ones tummy's full and minds busy so they don't get bored. When =one of my sisters started going out with me I kept her busy seeing how many and what kinds of birds were around along with other critters.

 Al


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

a bagel with cream cheese and some sun dried tomatoes or some sunflower kernels is good and they are tough so they don't get all squishy. Cheese sticks rolled in ham slices are good. hard cooked eggs rolled in Tony's seasoning in a bag are nice. I like dehydrated mango too, its like fruit jerky.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

I always liked to take chopped ham that comes in a 1" high tin can and a small can of pork and beans with some crackers(can I say that?) Love that taste and it goes for lunch or supper too.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

You got to be careful if you hunt from a stand and starting eating things that smell - the deer can easily detect a smell that they are not familiar with and will head the other way - remember the deer's nose is its key protector - I always remember years ago when I was still a young guy - when hunting with an old timer - we're in the woods sitting on a hill side and he starts getting cold - so he builds a big bond fire and brings out his lunch - he's got all kind of smelly sandwiches - he keeps the fire going all day - then wonders why we didn't see any deer that day - in fact I think he never got a deer all the years he was hunting -


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

http://heatermeals.com/
Check out this web site, we have heater meals in our cars, go bags and stashed on the property. The heater thingy in the pack stays warm for quite a while so you can use it to keep your hands or buttocks warm.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

During archery season I only take apples.....the same apples I feed the deer with  I try to keep as much of the strange scents down as possible and seems to work for me.


----------

